# My silkie laid her 1st egg!



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

So cute all the girls were there to give her support.
My top chicken was right next to her the whole time.
It was incredible to see. 
After she laid the eggs they all went up to the box to check it out.


----------



## Brothers (Jun 16, 2013)

Congrats!!! The second picture is priceless!!

How many weeks is she?


----------



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

She was 7 months and 2 days! 
Felt like we waited forever.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

congratulations. the first egg is always special.


----------



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

This photo didn't come through on my end.
This is so sweet; our top hen watching and waiting.


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

Lol, adorable!!


----------



## HodgesParadise (Jan 25, 2014)

I love that they watch after each other!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Woooo hoooooo!


----------



## cluck13 (Jun 14, 2013)

Congrats on the egg - very exciting.

Just love your photos showing how your chickens all interact


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Congrats, silkies take forever.


----------



## TheChickenGuy (Jan 29, 2014)

lttdoming said:


> This photo didn't come through on my end.
> This is so sweet; our top hen watching and waiting.


Maybe she was thinking: how is my turn gonna be? How does it feel? God help me.


----------

